# 82 Datsun 210 Idle Issues



## Randall210 (Mar 27, 2011)

Howdy Folks,

I'm new to this forum and hope someone out there can help me with a serious problem my baby 210 just started coughing up. When the vehicle is in park, neutral, or at a stop (in drive) it will begin to die. The vehicle runs fine once moving, but when slowing down it will die. Sounds like the engine is not getting enough fuel, and after looking at what I believe is the diaphragm, I discovered there is a worn hole that allows a rod to wiggle loose. Now before I throw anymore money at the car I was hoping to hear from anyone with previous experience with said issue. I have already sprayed carb cleaner into the carb, and replaced spark pulgs, wires, and cap. Anyone have any helpful words?


----------

